
What happened to Google Maps? - mightybyte
https://www.justinobeirne.com/what-happened-to-google-maps/
======
Linorm
This is from 2016.

There already was a discussion on HN here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11604387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11604387)

